# 255/45/17 rear tire



## RandyS (Dec 17, 2004)

I would like to try a slighly different rear tire size of 255/45/17. Besides the obvious width increase I believe it will be a better asthetic too since the rear quarter is visually "thick" and makes the rear tire seem smaller than the front tire at certain angles. Tirerack lists it as being .4" taller 

Anyone with pics of this combo?


----------



## RandyS (Dec 17, 2004)

Come on, Nothin' from the peanut gallery?

I guess I'll just try it anyway since the tires (stock BFG KDWS) are inexpensive at $135/ea from Tirerack.

Randy


----------



## hm3to1stlt (Nov 8, 2004)

I havea done research on this and you need to go with 255/40/17's. The height is nearly exact and almost a full inch wider. The one thing that may happen is that if you were to ever bottom out the car like if you had four heavy people in it the rear tires might rub a bit. 

To counter this, you can get "spring" spacers that are nothing more than rubber wedges that dont let the spring compress as much. Something like $15 a package of four.

cheers


----------



## Rob (Aug 7, 2004)

You can run 275/40/17 Nitto's on the stock rim without any problems. Should be about the same height but over an inch wider. No rubbing and Nittos are a little narrower than most brands, so you can get away with it. Looks real good on a buddies GTO :cheers


----------



## fffernan (Dec 9, 2004)

hm3to1stlt said:


> I havea done research on this and you need to go with 255/40/17's. The height is nearly exact and almost a full inch wider. The one thing that may happen is that if you were to ever bottom out the car like if you had four heavy people in it the rear tires might rub a bit.
> 
> To counter this, you can get "spring" spacers that are nothing more than rubber wedges that dont let the spring compress as much. Something like $15 a package of four.
> 
> cheers


Not sure if you have a typo in there but 255's would be 10mm bigger than the stock size. 25mm's in an inch is the convertion. I think you mean 275's would be an inch thicker.

-Frank


----------



## bsmcall (Sep 11, 2004)

The mm (ie 245 or 275) in a tire size is an approximation of the width of a tire. Depending on rim width, inflation, and measuring differences between manufacturers, 20mm difference in the tire's size as written on the sidewall can be an actual half-inch to inch and a half difference with another manufacturer's tire.
Hope that helps


----------

